# Vamos a charlar



## michickenwrangler (Aug 23, 2010)

?Hay alguien aqui que hable espanol?

Yo enseno espanol a la escuela intermedia y necesito practicar mas. Quiero charlar con otros que habla el mismo idioma.


----------



## SynergyFarms (Aug 23, 2010)

Usted es muy loco en la casaba.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 24, 2010)

SynergyFarms said:
			
		

> Usted es muy loco en la casaba.


Primero, por favor, usa adjectivos femininos para mi. Y ademas, casaba significa "melon," no "head." Cabeza es "head."


----------



## glenolam (Aug 24, 2010)

Lo siento, me habl el espaol hace aos pero han pasado aos sin que existan prcticas o uso.

He ledo un poco, pero habla y la escritura es ms difcil.  Voy a tratar de hablar con usted.


----------



## abooth (Sep 7, 2010)

Voy a tratarlo tambien.  Buena suerte.


----------



## More of a BYC person (Sep 7, 2010)

ahjanja akndlsndn sadkan    well thats bout all i can type (or talk) of what ever langauge your speaking


----------



## michickenwrangler (Sep 9, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Lo siento, me habl el espaol hace aos pero han pasado aos sin que existan prcticas o uso.
> 
> He ledo un poco, pero habla y la escritura es ms difcil.  Voy a tratar de hablar con usted.


?Aprendiste en universidad o escuela secundaria?

?Has viajado a paises hispanohablantes?

Nunca para mi pero yo pase' un verano cuando tenia dieciseis anos en Santa Fe, Nuevo Mexico. Y tambien, cuando viajamos a Florida el ano pasado, encontre a muchas personas de Colombia. 

Quisiera viajar a Argentina o Uruguay para ir a "equi-trekking."


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola michickenwrangler, Yo hablo Espaol poquito. Me marido es un latino. Yo estudio Espanol por dos anyos in la esquela secondaria mucho anyos en el pasado. Yo necesito "spell check" in Espanol.

Que es "equi-trekking."?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 27, 2011)

"Equi-trekking" es vacaciones con caballos indigenos. Por ejemplo, se viaja a Irlanda y se monta "hunters" o se viaja a Argentina y monta con gauchos en Patagonia.

Tambien, es progama de PBS y la mujer del programa viaja todo el mundo: a Espana, Costa Rica, Colorado, Irlanda, Canada, Hawaii y otros lugares donde monta caballos.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Si, Yo comprendo. Caballos indigenas.


----------

